# 103 miles of Scouting in 1 day by bike



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Most people would have never guessed I was a hunter while down south this weekend but a mountain bike can really cover some ground in the desert when scouting for big horn sheep tracks and muleys. we covered a total of 104 miles in 8.5 hours and found some "honey holes"


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm speachless


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm dizzy.....

Nice video....


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> I'm speachless





> I'm dizzy.....


I'm in awe. :_O=:

I think I'll go do a situp or something to feel a little more manly.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

That is some awesome riding. 8)


----------



## toymanator (Dec 29, 2010)

Do you ever work? I love that trail, I did it last year and hope to do it again this fall. Nice video, gotta love the gopro


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

No way on the edge! Roads are good. Nice video.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

great video


----------



## muleymadness (Jan 23, 2008)

WOW!! One of the best intro's to a video I've ever seen. Crazy good.

Really on the "Honey Holes" though?


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks guys. Yeah I go down there quite a bit and have some good muleys. 2. But good.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Way to go Matt. That's pretty cool. 8) I wish I had your sand.

For all you slugs that call your wheeler a "bike", guess you'll need to find a different term now...

How about T.L.T.R.A.R.B (To Lazy To Ride A Real Bike) :twisted: :mrgreen:


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice! Been considering renting a MTB to do the White Rim myself. 

Saw a nice herd of 25+ Desert Bighorns near the east entrance to Zion last weekend. Pretty animals for sure.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes sir Petersen, that would be mussel man arch.


----------

